# British expats setting up on the Costa Blanca & Costa Del Sol



## UK TV Series

Hi

I'm looking to chat to British expats who are launching new businesses in Spain this year for the 3rd series of the popular Channel 4 series *A New Life in the Sun. *

I'd love to hear from people who are either;

1) going into their first summer trading season

or 

2) are an established business but are looking to do something different this year. 

TIA


----------

